# Reel Addiction 8/21 and 8/24



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Ran two trips this week to the same area. Fished around 200 ft both days. Jacks wrecked us the first day but ended up with 3 nice fish and 18 groupers. The next day was a tough bite on the jacks for us. Ended up with 2 nice fish and limit of Grouper. Ended up with a nice gag both days with several break offs.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Fine messes of fish. Sucks that we can't fish for jacks the rest of summer.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a ton of fish...sharpen that knife.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice job captain!


----------



## Redcross33 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice AJ's and a moose gag


----------

